# Liminarmente...



## Portvcale

Olá, pessoal!

Tenho visto/ouvido esta palavra escrita/dita por várias vezes... penso que advém do adjectivo "liminar" (prévio, preliminar). Poderemos considerar esta palavra um advérbio? E que significado tem?

Obrigado


----------



## Macunaíma

Eu a vejo usada apenas em contextos jurídicos, significando "por meio de liminar" (liminar= sentença liminar), ou seja, provisoriamente e previamente a uma apreciação detalhada do caso.


----------



## Portvcale

Obrigado, Macunaíma.

Pois, mas nesse contexto ainda não tinha visto... eu falo mais no sentido de, por exemplo:

- «Recuso liminarmente falar sobre isso.»

- «Há uma que é liminarmente rejeitada e que nem devia sequer posta em causa.»


----------



## Macunaíma

No Brasil acho que _liminarmente _só é comum em linguagem jurídica. Uma liminar é uma sentença provisória expedida por um juiz antes de se analisarem todos os méritos de uma ação para se salvaguardarem os direitos de uma das partes envolvidas quando há urgência. No contexto dado por você, eu entenderia _liminarmente_ como _de antemão_, mas, como disse, fora do meio jurídico, poucos usam ou, arrisco dizer, mesmo conhecem o adjetivo _liminar_ no Brasil (_preliminar_ é o que usamos).


----------



## Vanda

Concordo com o Macu, por aqui eu só tenho visto l_iminarmente_ no contexto jurídico. Nunca pensei na existência da palavra fora desse contexto, contudo não estou dizendo que não pode ser usada fora dele, uma vez que não tenho base para tal afirmação.


----------



## Portvcale

Obrigado, Macunaíma e Vanda.

Pedia aos membros portugueses as suas respectivas opiniões, por favor.

Agradecido.


----------



## moura

Bom, como falante e ouvinte do português europeu, parece-me que o uso de "liminarmente" em Portugal pode fazer em certos casos as vezes do "preliminarmente" no Brasil - no sentido de "pela rama", "à partida".

Mas também poderá querer dizer "em absoluto" (sem qualquer hipótese de apelo ou agravo), conforme encontrei definido aqui . Julgo que é nesta acepção que ele é mais usado fora da esfera jurídica, como neste exemplo: "Digo nunca, liminarmente, à destruição de embriões"

Em Portugal. é comum ouvir este advérbio em certas esferas de falantes, nomeadamente nos debates ou análises políticas, económicas ou outras na tv e, muito em particular da boca dos políticos ou especialistas em economia. Não o vejo tão difundido no comum do falante, mas não soa estranho aos ouvidos sempre que é dito.

Quanto ao liminarmente na linguagem jurídica, ele terá um sentido mais específico, que julgo ter sido explanado aqui pelo Macunaíma e que se aplicará ao PE. Mas não diria mais do que isso, porque não investiguei, vendo apenas uma série de acórdãos portugueses onde o termo foi usado.


----------



## Portvcale

Obrigado, Moura.

O engraçado é que é uma expressão que vejo com alguma regularidade, e já há algum tempo, e não a vejo incluída nos dicionários...


----------



## moura

Portvcale said:


> Obrigado, Moura.
> 
> O engraçado é que é uma expressão que vejo com alguma regularidade, e já há algum tempo, e não a vejo incluída nos dicionários...


~

O Priberam inclui-a.


----------



## Portvcale

moura said:


> ~
> 
> O Priberam inclui-a.


Suponho que se está a referir ao dicionário em papel, pois, no dicionário on-line, não me parece que (ainda) a tenha.


----------



## moura

Portvcale said:


> Suponho que se está a referir ao dicionário em papel, pois, no dicionário on-line, não me parece que (ainda) a tenha.


 
As minhas desculpas: coloquei o link incorrecto. Este é o certo. Trata-se de um dicionário electrónico, pelo que não saberia dizer se no dicionário em papel a palavra surge.


----------



## Vanda

A curiosidade matou um gato ou pelo menos fez o "gato" ir dar uma espiadinha no Aulete eletrônico que é constantemente atualizado. Tchan tchan tchan.... _tá_ lá:
liminarmente (verbete atualizado) adv. de liminar = Que vem antes do assunto principal ; preliminar. (entre outras definições)


----------



## Portvcale

Obrigado.

Moura, está-se a referir à versão paga, para instalação no PC, do dicionário electrónico, é isso?

É que na versão _on-line_ só tem a entrada "liminar", e não o advérbio.


----------



## moura

Estava de facto a referir-me à versão on-line pública (gratuita). Julgo que o link que inseri só dá acesso à página de entrada. Mas ao escrever "liminarmente" aparece uma página explicativa, ainda que bastante sintética.

Transcrevo de lá a seguinte informação:  

_in Priberam_: 
derivação de liminar
liminar 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





do Lat. _liminare_

s. m., limiar;
adj. 2 gén., preliminar.


----------



## Portvcale

Ao escrever "liminarmente", o motor de busca remete-nos para a entrada "liminar":

«Foi encontrada 1 entrada. 

liminar	| s. m. | adj. 2 gén.


*liminar*



do Lat. liminare

s. m., 
limiar;
adj. 2 gén., 
preliminar.»


----------



## moura

Que estranho... Na "minha" página, aparece-me a entrada "liminarmente" que dá a informação que transcrevi atrás e depois remete para "liminar".
Transcrevo aqui o endereço da página em questão, se bem que me pareça que ela vai remeter de novo para a página principal: 
http://www.priberam.pt/dlpo/definir_resultados.aspx


----------



## Portvcale

moura said:


> Que estranho... Na "minha" página, aparece-me a entrada "liminarmente" que dá a informação que transcrevi atrás e depois remete para "liminar".
> Transcrevo aqui o endereço da página em questão, se bem que me pareça que ela vai remeter de novo para a página principal:
> http://www.priberam.pt/dlpo/definir_resultados.aspx


De facto, é estranho. Mas pode ser uma questão de acessibilidade. O Moura utiliza o Internet Explorer 6.0?

Eu experimentei com o Opera, Firefox e Internet Explorer 7... em todos passou a "liminar", sem qualquer referência a "liminarmente".


----------



## moura

Tentei aprofundar a minha pesquisa para descobrir qual era o Internet Explorer que uso, mas após abrir vários ecrãs e janelas, não cheguei a uma conclusão.

Apenas posso dizer que o Internet Explorer que uso me foi fornecido com o Windows XP.


----------



## Portvcale

moura said:


> Tentei aprofundar a minha pesquisa para descobrir qual era o Internet Explorer que uso, mas após abrir vários ecrãs e janelas, não cheguei a uma conclusão.
> 
> Apenas posso dizer que o Internet Explorer que uso me foi fornecido com o Windows XP.


Se não actualizou o _browser_, deve ser uma versão do IE 6.0. Para ver a versão do mesmo, basta aceder ao menu "Ajuda" e escolher "Acerca do I...".


----------



## maralto

também não apanho «liminarmente» no «meu» Priberam online!

Apesar de já a ter ouvido fora do contexto jurídico (políticos, economistas, jornalistas até usam-na),  sempre a achei algo estranha...é como: ATEMPADAMENTE (também não incluída no Priberam)que, de repente, todos os jornalistas e políticos começaram a usar em vez do nosso velho «a tempo»...


----------

